# Phrag. Hanne Popow 4N 'Jersey' AM/RHS



## eaborne (Jul 24, 2015)

(besseae x schlimii)
One of Chuck Acker's favorite breeders! It has even more color in the cooler months.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 24, 2015)

Whata Gem Eron!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## abax (Jul 24, 2015)

It makes my heart beat faster that's when I know that I
love a specific flower. This is a beauty.


----------



## Denver (Jul 24, 2015)

That is fabulous!


----------



## troy (Jul 25, 2015)

This one is perfect!!!


----------



## Achamore (Jul 25, 2015)

Gorgeous! And impressive bilateral symmetry.


----------



## Justin (Jul 25, 2015)

agreed, it's wonderful.


----------



## trdyl (Jul 25, 2015)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## Silvan (Jul 25, 2015)

WOW!
:clap:


----------



## phraggy (Jul 25, 2015)

Lovely, my type of small phrag must look for one.

Ed


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 25, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh!!!

Wow!!!

Ouf!!!

OMG!!!

etc


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2015)

Another one I am totally in love with!!!
:smitten:
:smitten:
:smitten:


----------



## Marco (Jul 25, 2015)

Wow - That is awesome! Just perfect.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 27, 2015)

Beauties !!!! Jean


----------



## OrchidIsa (Jul 27, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Another one I am totally in love with!!!
> :smitten:
> :smitten:
> :smitten:



+1000 !!!!


----------



## eggshells (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes Eron. That is very nice indeed.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 27, 2015)

Very sweet!


----------



## valenzino (Jul 28, 2015)

I've also a HP 4N flowering...a old non awarded one from EYOF...post pictures when open....that is old photo with winther flowering(not as deep as in the photo but really good colour...)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3507924266/in/dateposted-public/


----------

